# swimming



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

So its been raining like crazy down here and mudding has gone from "swamping" to just plain swimming. My bike got pretty messed up. I put it in gear and accelerate and it doesnt go anywhere. the engine revs higher and i feels like its trying to move but it doesnt. like if it doesnt have enough power. and when i put it in reverse and accelerate it sounds like its drowning and it sounds like its gonna shut off if i hit the gas harder. Oh and i smell gas in my airbox (idk if thats normal since the carb is connected to it). And my display is going crazy but thats just because the wires got wet. 

So my question is what might my issues be? (other than a drowned bike. NOTE: it never shut off on me has, no trouble turning on, and didnt show any signs of trouble until i turned it back on after a ride.)

And what do i need to seal? To keep water damage to a minimum. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

As far as sealing goes... Make sure your snorkel is water tight, seal up the airbox lid/drain and any other areas that are connected to the carbs or airbox that look like they may be able to leak. Check that your carb and differential vent lines are ran up at least to the pod or maybe even run them to the top of your snork. Dielectric grease your spark plug.... I'm sure theres a handful of other things that I'm leaving out.

And as far as power goes, seeing as how you have 29.5 Laws, I'd recommend either putting the Big Red gear reduction in it that Honda sells, OR get one from Turner. My stepdad put the gr in his 07 Rincon he used to have and it really made a BIG difference... It is a must for the honda's in my opinion.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Being the "hondamatic" trans, first thing is to pull the cover & oil filter, fire it for a second with it pen and make sure the pump is indeed moving oil. - Those engines have a chain driven oil pump which is also the pump for the transmission. There have been many cases where the bike was running fine but not moving; turned out to be the oil pump chain, thus all the time it was ran while trying to diagnose the issue the engine was w/o oil.......


----------

